# Has anyone ever started a musical group?



## Lomberdia (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm a solo harpist and ocarinist and play random gigs here and there for a little pay. I looking around a few music forums and seen want ads for singers, drummers, ect. I thought to myself that it would cool to play gigs with another person or two even if I'd have to split the money so I get paid less as a result. 

I've also talked to the lady who works at a formal bridal store where I bought my tuxedo and she used to play in a small group but not anymore. I questioned her and asked for advice but she couldnt say as it was really someone else's idea and she just joined along for the duration.

I want to know if anyone has ever started a band or group and played gigs together. How did you find each other? Random online ads? Friends/mutual friends? Also what is it like to work PAYING gigs with other people, money issues I assume. Also rehearsing together and meetings. I'm so new to the group scene but I feel having someone with me would open more gigs.

Another concern is since I only play 2 instruments decently (harp and ocarina) I'm having trouble thinking of instruments that would sound great with either one of mine. So far I think flute, violin, viola, maybe acoustic guitar would work well with the harp and same for the ocarina or some Celtic instrument.

Any ideas or info for a musical gryphon?


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

I used joinmyband for my last band. 
Not sure if that's Britain only, there should be alternative around.
My other bands were just word of mouth and friends.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2013)

I was lucky in that the university I go to has a society all about setting people up for bands.

You submit your entry to a mailing list, everyone (including yourself) gets the mailing list, and if anyone likes what they see, they give them a message. It worked both ways, people looking to join bands, or existing bands looking for new members.

Other than that, I will agree with Ji-Ji, a lot of the time it's word of mouth. But there's often band ads in local music stores, I find.

Also, don't expect to get paid for every gig, because that's unlikely. You have to do it more as a labour of love. I played many gigs in the band I was in, and we got paid for none of them. Nonetheless, we had a lot of fun because we _loved it_â€‹.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Also, don't expect to get paid for every gig, because that's unlikely. You have to do it more as a labour of love. I played many gigs in the band I was in, and we got paid for none of them. Nonetheless, we had a lot of fun because we _loved it_â€‹.



That's what made me lose heart in it. Venues are too cheap to offer a thing, we used to sell our own tickets to recoup some cash, enough to pay for a rehearsal session or something.
A band is like anything else whether it's covers, original or function band, if you play to a good standard you deserve payment for your time. You couldn't phone a plumber and say "Fix my sink? You'll get some good experience!" But there's little things artists can do if they want opportunities to play. Such a shit deal.

Function bands make good money though, my friend does an irish folk band and makes a minimum of 200 a night (split between three of them.) Another friend is in a motown band that helps fund his touring band.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 11, 2013)

Ji-Ji said:


> That's what made me lose heart in it. Venues are too cheap to offer a thing, we used to sell our own tickets to recoup some cash, enough to pay for a rehearsal session or something.



I didn't know people were allowed to do that, it's quite a good idea.

You're right that a lot of bands do deserve payment for their skills and time, but I guess it's one of those things that automatically gets overlooked. You're in a band? Ah, volunteers. I just assumed it was 'the way it is', and didn't question it.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I didn't know people were allowed to do that, it's quite a good idea.
> 
> You're right that a lot of bands do deserve payment for their skills and time, but I guess it's one of those things that automatically gets overlooked. You're in a band? Ah, volunteers. I just assumed it was 'the way it is', and didn't question it.



I don't wish to turn the topic thread too much but this is an interesting read. 
http://www.grassrootsy.com/2012/02/22/an-open-letter-to-venues-that-exploit-their-musicians/


----------



## Icky (Dec 11, 2013)

I've only ever started a percussion ensemble group at my school, and that was just because our love of performing. We never got paid anything, but it was still just amazing to be in a group with your friends making something lime that.

...I really hate to say it, OP, but you're probably not gonna find many people to play gigs with. Especially not with harp and ocarina as your only choices of instrument. x:


----------



## Ji-Ji (Dec 11, 2013)

Function bands might be a good look see, wedding bands with harps is just pure beaut.
Or, let stoners pay you to play harp, while they have flashbacks.


----------



## Jags (Dec 11, 2013)

Word of mouth, and never never expected to get paid. But I was part of a very different scene. Maybe you'd do well looking for wedding bands?


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 11, 2013)

5 times and all via facebook, it was pretty easy to find people, the most difficult to find is a drummer and keyboard/synth

Singer in a rap metal band
Bass in an industrial metal
Bass in a nÃ¼ metal
Singer/bass in an alt rock/metal
Bass in metal/deathcore

All amateur, no pay


----------



## Lomberdia (Dec 11, 2013)

Sounds like a lot of it is word of mouth. Also a bit of an update: Going with a suggestion a fellow musician in town said, I called some retirement homes and I got one that is willing to pay me for a few hours of Christmas music. Also I put an ad on craigslist a few days ago and recently got an email from a guitarist that is interested. So I'm gonna email him and see where it goes from there. Looking at his website he seem really good and professional, should be fun! 

This is what I do as for non-paying gigs: I have only played at a local cafe for 'free' and even then I get a free drink and some food for every hour I play plus I get to pass out my business cards to people. I bring in customers as most people have never seen a harp in person and the cafe takes care of me. Its an interesting relationship but its something a musician who needs exposure could do. So far I have 2 retirement home gigs and 1 wedding gig.

If I'm not getting anything out of playing for someone/someplace then usually I won't. Only for a few places would I play for absolutely nothing. Just because I'm a student still and 'inexperienced' doesn't make my time any less valuable is how I see it. You'd be surprised with how not being afraid to turn down a gig can -sometimes- be just enough motivation for someone to cave and pay you for your services. I also air out my song list at the mall though people don't really seem to be paying attention xD. I always believed that if what you do for someone is worth something, you should get compensated for it in some form or fashion, not always cash of course.

Worse case is I don't join/make a band and just stay a solo harpist playing for places. Oh and I was also told that playing for church/religious worship services is a good way to make cash. I haven't done it yet (I play for my own church at the moment) but for people who don't mind, that could be a good spot on income too! Sorry for the rambling, I do that a lot.


----------

